

IETester is a free web browser that allows you to have the rendering and javascript engines of IE - ajbatac
http://www.my-debugbar.com/wiki/IETester/HomePage

======
ivank
It only lets me launch IE 5.5 and IE 7 instances on 64-bit Vista. It's also
not independent from existing IE settings (from registry), so if your IE is
locked down, this will be locked down too.

It would nice to run each version of IE with application-level virtualization,
where each has its own fake registry to mess with.

~~~
Xichekolas
I just run a copy of XP inside VirtualBox to test things in IE. It's not
application level virtualization, but I definitely don't care what happens to
the registry, as I can just swap in a fresh disk image whenever I want.

~~~
wanorris
I love VirtualBox, but it's takes up a lot of space to keep several XP images
on my notebook. The fact that this lets you test in IE5.5 through IE8 on a
single image is a nice win, IMHO.

~~~
attack
Co-linux should have a smaller footprint. Then run ie4linux on that.

